# Mantis playing dead :D



## orionmystery (Nov 25, 2013)

Dead Leaf Mantis (Deroplatys lobata). Well camouflaged on a green plant. Looks just like a dried leaf.



IMG_3592 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Good at playing dead too 



IMG_3601 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_3624 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_3648 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Dead Leaf Mantis, Deroplatys lobata playing dead by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More mantids: Mantis | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2013)

Fantastic series of photos and I bet one hard bug to find - a lucky spot indeed as the camouflage is so effective!


----------



## mishele (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, that guy is just amazing...and so are you! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Link Delight Online Shop (Nov 25, 2013)

It looks very interesting! But what camera lens do you use?


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 25, 2013)

Link Delight Online Shop said:


> It looks very interesting! But what camera lens do you use?



Thanks. 40D, 150mm, 1.4x extender: Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature



mishele said:


> Wow, that guy is just amazing...and so are you! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Mishele.



Overread said:


> Fantastic series of photos and I bet one hard bug to find - a lucky spot indeed as the camouflage is so effective!



Thanks. The last one I found was equally amazing. 




IMG_6021 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6003 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## BanditPhotographyNW (Nov 28, 2013)

If someone told me they would give me a million dollars to find one of these for them I am pretty sure I would still be broke..lol..Camo master right there...


----------

